# This is my Jungle



## nicpapa (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi there, iam new to this forum , im from greece .
I am new to aquariums, and this is the first i make. 
Do you like it? I want to tell me ideas to improve my aquascape. 
Tank: 100x40x50cm
Light: 5 x 30w , 9hrs
Filter: 2 X Eheim ecco pro 300
CO2: eheim diffuser 2kg.
Substrate: seachem flourite, and black gravel.
Ferts: powders,Kno3, Po4, B,K2so4, and microelements.
Plants: Anubias, Sagittaria, Hygrophila polysperma,nymphaea lotus,valisniera nana-americana,cryptocorines wendi brown ,rotala, polysperma,java moss,Echinodorus bleheri,Hydrocotyle verticillata,Marsilea hirsuta ,Pistia stratiotes .
Fish: 2 Angel fish , 2 gourami, 7 corydoras, 4 otocinclus , apple snails.









By nicpapa at 2011-07-16









By nicpapa at 2011-07-16


----------



## manifresh006 (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: This is mine Jungle*

how old is the setup?


----------



## nicpapa (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: This is mine Jungle*



manifresh006 said:


> how old is the setup?


The setup is 8 months..


----------



## MNellis3023 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: This is mine Jungle*

Very nice setup! From the looks of your setup, I would of guessed you were a veteran of planted tanks!


----------



## nicpapa (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: This is mine Jungle*

Thanks a lot , yes i like to see my aquarium green ... if you think i put first the plants and then the fish,,


----------



## supert (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: This is mine Jungle*

Very nice tank setup. How long do you leave the co2 on?


----------



## nicpapa (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: This is mine Jungle*



supert said:


> Very nice tank setup. How long do you leave the co2 on?


The co2 starts 1 hour before the lights open and it stop one hour before the lights off..


----------



## randy0319 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: This is mine Jungle*

wonderful!


----------



## Pink_Lotus (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: This is mine Jungle*

magnificent....the plant looks very healthy...XD


----------



## nesopheus (May 30, 2011)

*Re: This is mine Jungle*

Unbelievably lush angel garden. Absolutly stunning.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: This is mine Jungle*

Lovely!


----------



## nicpapa (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks a lot.
The angel fish and gouramis ,leave and i put a drove of Hemigrammus bleheri and a pair of Microgeophagus ramirezi.Do you know if those eat shrimps?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I believe both those fish will eat the baby shrimp. I'd be more worried about the rummy nose as I think they will hunt them down. Good luck! Maybe you have enough hiding places that some will survive.


----------



## Ever Inquisitive (Jul 12, 2011)

Great job! Your tank is truly breathtaking.


----------



## EdCal (Jul 19, 2011)

The rummynose and rams will eat the baby shrimp but, depending on the adult population of your shrimp, the shrimp will out breed what the fish manage to catch. Beautiful tank Nicpapa


----------



## DaveFish (Jul 19, 2011)

Very impressive for your first tank.


----------



## tommy1 (Jun 16, 2011)

wow amazing. not sure i believe it's your first


----------



## nicpapa (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks ..
Finaly i found hemigramus bleheri , and remove some plants .









By nicpapa at 2011-09-01








By nicpapa at 2011-09-01








By nicpapa at 2011-09-01








By nicpapa at 2011-09-01








By nicpapa at 2011-09-01


----------



## Chuffer (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi

I live in Greece too, near Kalamata. I want to buy some aquatic plants but cannot find anywhere that sells them nearby.

Do you know where I could get them - possibly online?

Thank you.

Your tank looks great by the way!


----------



## nicpapa (Dec 26, 2010)

Chuffer you can find here some plants :
http://www.amazonios.gr/main.php?cPath=418

http://www.blue-fish.gr/φυτα-ενυδρειου-γλυκου-νερου.html

http://www.waterinn.eu/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=225&Itemid=44
Join the forum in greece maybe someguys live in kalamata and can give you plants. 
www.aquatek.gr


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

your tank is very nice and lush. you actually answered some questions i was going to ask before i set up my new tank. very nice though and great work for your first tank!


----------



## Chuffer (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks very much for the information, nicpapa!


----------



## nicpapa (Dec 26, 2010)

here it is after 1,5 week , hemigramus bleheri nubmer is 40 and is amazing fish ...









By nicpapa at 2011-09-18









By nicpapa at 2011-09-18


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

Beautiful evolution! Much nicer now!


----------



## Chris Noto (Aug 10, 2005)

nicpapa said:


> here it is after 1,5 week


Wonderful! What a delight to see. You are doing so very well. Thank you for continuing to post your progress here.


----------

